# New to Forum, lookin for a GTO to restore



## WingViper (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, the title pretty much says it but I've been trying to decide what model year. Its hard to find GTO's around me so I haven't been able to check many out in person. My basic questions are:

What are the differences between a 66/67 and a 68/69 GTO's? Mainly in features and body styling.

How hard is it really to find a restorable body and parts for a 66/67?

Thanks guys!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome to the heard:cheers


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

There's a big difference between the 66 and 67. The 66 used the old 389 engine, and the automatic cars were 2-speed Powerglides. The 67 was the first year for the 400 with a Q-Jet carb (389 used the little AFB), and the 67 automatic cars were Turbo 400s - a very good combo. Your choice of which one to restore depends on your preference on doing a 389 car or a 400. The 67 is the last year for the early body style, so it's the most refined of the "boxy" classic GTOs. However, the 66 was the last year for the Tripower engine, so if you want a "Triple Power Pack" car, you need to look for a 66.

68 was the first year for the new body style, and 69 is very similar. Mechanically, the two cars are almost identical. 68 still has the side vent windows, and 69 is the first year for the eliminated vents. The 69 interior is a bit more refined with the high-back buckets and bigger fully padded dash. The '68, like the '67, had optional disc brakes, but they were the 2-piston design like a Vette. The 69 was the first year for the "modern" single piston caliper on the disc brake cars. Drum brakes were standard for both years. Both 68 and 69 are almost identical to the 67 in terms of the actual driveline components and systems. Engine optinos were slightly different between the years, with the Ram Air III & IV being available in '69. '68 had the Ram Air II, but these are very rare.

There are a lot of GTOs out there, but prices are no longer cheap.

Parts for all years are readily available from all the GTO restoration parts places. Just bring a truck full of money.


----------



## WingViper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys, another quick question. I'm kinda partial to the 68 corner markers but I'm a fan of not having vent windows. Which would be easier, mounting 69 doors on a 68 or 68 fenders and valence on a 69?


----------



## Buzzin Brian (Apr 30, 2006)

I know it sounds rude, but the best thing to do would be to pick a year and deal with what it has. The 68 and 69 are VERY close to the same car. I personally like the 69 over the 68. As it is more refined. And I wouldn't want to do body modifications to either to suit what I want. As that would be the wrong thing for the car in my oppinion. Again I don't mean to be rude at all. And appoligize if I come off that way.


----------



## WingViper (Apr 26, 2006)

Nah, its cool, I understand there are purists and then there's the guys who do what they want. Both are respectable to me. I just want to make sure I buy what I want in the end. Since I don't get to see many of these cars in person, I'm just asking for some advice on which would be easiest to mod, since I'd like to do as much as I can myself. I love working with my hands. and to answer GTO questions, I came to the GTO experts. I appreciate the advice, Buzz.


----------



## jim's68 (May 1, 2006)

Buzz, it sounds like you don't care to keep the car original and that's cool. Why don't you look for a Lemans and clone the car into a GTO. It will not hurt the value of the car, the car will be cheaper to buy and you can customize it any way you want. Has long as you don't try to sell it as a $59,000 mint GTO when your done its cool.


----------

